# FS: 6 sets of mars marineland aquarium fish tanks retail



## Blackened (Jul 14, 2010)

I am selling six complete sets of mars marineland aquarium fish tank system.

Each system is a 15 ft long stand alone retail system. It is about 8 ft tall. It has 6 smaller and three large 4ft sections of tanks and a sink/pump/filter cabinet w/timer.


They came out of a petland stores that closed in kelowna the unit was fully functional 

they come completely pre-assembled. It has been taken apart in 4 ft sections.

Has multiple compartments for a variety of merchandising options

each system comes with:

Uv sterilizers

florescent lighting with waterproof end-caps and remote ballast

has a high flow magnetic drive pump

has an integrated large capacity sump pump

biological filtration unit and media

it does not need 220.

Available for pickup only unless transportation arrangements are made ahead of time. 

Each system weighs about 2,000 pounds, so the total weight would be 12,000 pounds.

PAID 49.000$ selling for 8000 or individually 1500 each system

2508598433


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

u mean you paid 49,000 not 49.00 right?
damn thats a new car meng


----------



## Blackened (Jul 14, 2010)

yep, closed down store.....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i wish i had a hexagonal room to line the walls with these  and more money.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

can u post a pic?


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are these tanks located now?


----------



## Blackened (Jul 14, 2010)

kelowna ......


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

This should actually go in the FW equipment classifieds section. Please amend your title to conform with the rules (i.e. add "FS").

Thank you.


----------



## IPZ (Jul 2, 2010)

I am interested in the systems.

Please call me at 250-746-5542.

Cheers...
Scott
Island Pet Zone and Ponds


----------



## Albertafish (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Blackened, are you not Jungle Boogie? The guy that ripped off a bunch of people on a couple other forums? Find this kind of funny that don't answer your phone and never answer a email and now your selling your equipment. Maybe business not so good for a con artist such as yourself eh? If I were anyone on this forum I wouldn't buy jack from you bud. Word to the wise everyone this [email protected]#er is shady as [email protected] Just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## Albertafish (Jul 24, 2010)

I also would like to apologize to this forum for my behavior. I am usually a nice guy and I love this hobby. It's people like this that make new comers and beginners get frusterated and leave it for good. I in no way intend to disrespect this forum any further. Sorry again for my post guys may have been uncalled for but your interests is what I had in mind.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you elaborate more in a calmer manner. I'd rather hear the story instead of just accusations.

(the only reason i am letting this go on publicly is because i do not know the seller or the person making these accusations, i would rather get to the bottom of this than have some member get screwed)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Could you elaborate more in a calmer manner. I'd rather hear the story instead of just accusations.
> 
> (the only reason i am letting this go on publicly is because i do not know the seller or the person making these accusations, i would rather get to the bottom of this than have some member get screwed)


 you forgot ....or possibly just ignore me and let him start a new thread .....
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...it-system-4498/#post40726...:rolleyes:....can

Blackened !! were a nice bunch of people here and just watchin each others back. please address this as it will not help in your attempt to sell anything here I am sure . 
Also photos really help 

If Ima gonna get in trouble ,Can I just blame this post on Claudia .
bill


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i believe Kirk and Bill purchased this from other thread.


----------



## Blackened (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not jungleboogie, we have purchased some of our fish from Primitive Jungle that closed down. These are individual sales from home, not a business


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> you forgot ....or possibly just ignore me and let him start a new thread .....
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...it-system-4498/#post40726...:rolleyes:....can


Didnt ignore you, other thread closed.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Didnt ignore you, other thread closed.


lol ...I said me meaning you ....no really .
Besides I know you never ignor me ...though you may want to sometimes


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Primitive Jungle and Jungleboogie are one in the same. Just check jungleboogie exotics on facebook.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

how about some pics with the daily newspaper to show a valid product and current time?
If I was accused I would want to prove my innocence. The lack of pics on a high end sale like seems a little ..........


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

I have six of these four foot sections in my possession.

The tank sections are separated from the bases and weigh nowhere near what the OP stated. I can move each piece around on my own, with difficulty, so 2 or 3 people would be able to handle them okay.

I will first verify that they are complete (uv, skimmer etc.), post pics and offer them for sale in another thread.

For anyone not familiar with them here is a link (pdf) to Marineland manuals. I don't believe they are identical as the bio filter in mine have no bio wheel(s).

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Vertical_manual.pdf


----------



## Albertafish (Jul 24, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Could you elaborate more in a calmer manner. I'd rather hear the story instead of just accusations.
> 
> (the only reason i am letting this go on publicly is because i do not know the seller or the person making these accusations, i would rather get to the bottom of this than have some member get screwed)


Pm sent!
Sorry about the delay.


----------

